
Show HN: I made a site that aggregates every crypto job on the web to one feed - makagera
https://allcryptojobs.io/
======
makagera
Why have I built this?

There are already over 12 "crypto-only" online job boards as well as hundreds
of crypto jobs being posted across major general job sites every week. I build
this website because it makes staying on top of all the latest job
opportunities in crypto 1000% easier for such job seekers.

Now crypto job-seekers only need this one resource to stay freshly up-to-date
with every single job opportunity within the hour it is published online .

I also made it super easy to subscribe/follow hourly updates via Twitter,
Telegram, Slack, Facebook and email by creating clever little bots that do
this automatically to all those platforms.

Feedback, feedback, feedback!

The site is freshly launched, so I would absolutely love feedback from you,
the PH community! Found a bug? Let me know. Have some constructive notes?
Share them! I popped a feedback box on the site so it's easy to share your
thoughts.

------
sigfubar
"Crypto" is a common shorthand for "cryptography". The thing you're referring
to is a short-lived fad that'll soon pass.

~~~
dfischer
Words change overtime if there's enough momentum. I'm not advocating it should
but... it's already possible "crypto" has more adoption with the masses than a
niche community using it for cryptography.

~~~
frfl
You are misunderstanding what crypto(graphy) is if you think it's used by a
niche community. There is a long history of cryptography and it's far from a
niche.

Yes, marketing has done a good job marketing to the masses. Unbeknownst to
them though, their lives depend on crypto - and not the ones they're all too
familiar with these days. Phones, Wifi, online Banking, even logging into the
trade their coins using various online services, all depend on decades of
cryptographic advances.

~~~
dfischer
What I meant to say is that cryptography will always be a niche compared to
the general public if they adopt crypto as their name.

------
martinralbrecht
notquiteallactualcryptojobs:
[https://www.iacr.org/jobs/](https://www.iacr.org/jobs/)

